# snowboard lock



## The Last Laugh (Jan 4, 2011)

A simple question looking for a simple answer. I know that there are some resorts that will store your board for dollar and it'll be safe and secure, but I have ran into some situations where I just need to leak the lizard real quick or I don't have a dollar and only a debit card and I don't really trust people out there to leave my board unattended. The last thing I want to happen is to take a whiz and come back to having someone shit on me because they just came up on my setup. Now that I've painted that mental picture for you, what have been your experiences with snowboard locks? Has someone ever attempted to cut the lock? Which lock is the best? I know its a great, cheap investment to make so I just want to get peoples opinions.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

It doesn't usually matter what lock you use. Locks are a deterrent for casual crooks, they won't stop a determined thief.
If you are only going in to use the bathroom (10 min, tops most times) then a lock shouldn't be necessary at most resorts. CA might be different, though.

Having said all that: A bicycle lock that uses thick (like 1/4-inch) cable will work best. Most crooks won't be carrying the snips or heavy duty cable cutters necessary to cut through them. However do keep in mind that a determined criminal would just use a screwdriver to detach the board from the bindings and still be off with it.

Target/walmart sells such cables for around $10 or so.



The Last Laugh said:


> A simple question looking for a simple answer. I know that there are some resorts that will store your board for dollar and it'll be safe and secure, but I have ran into some situations where I just need to leak the lizard real quick or I don't have a dollar and only a debit card and I don't really trust people out there to leave my board unattended. The last thing I want to happen is to take a whiz and come back to having someone shit on me because they just came up on my setup. Now that I've painted that mental picture for you, what have been your experiences with snowboard locks? Has someone ever attempted to cut the lock? Which lock is the best? I know its a great, cheap investment to make so I just want to get peoples opinions.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Quite true. At the same time, I haven't heard of board theft as a highlight, at least in the MD/PA area.


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

As mentioned above most board thieves are casual and usually act very quickly and inconspicuously. Someone in another thread said it best, if someone is looking for a quick pick up, like most, they aren't gonna take time to even snip the smallest cable. I have one of those small burton locks. I usually just put my board out the window if I'm sitting at the bar, but there have been more thefts taking place, so the lock makes me feel better.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Jan 5, 2011)

I used to think that theft was a rare event at resorts. I've spoken with 2 people in the past 2 weeks that said they recently had some nice boards taken this year. Needless to say, I'm getting ready this week to go search for a nice lock. I barely had enough money to buy this shit the 1st time.... I certainly can't afford to buy it a 2nd time. $10-$20 is worth it in my opinion. I'm open for suggestions on locks as well.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I have a couple of cable locks and one of the ski rack locks (the ones that fit into the end of the rack arm). I usually use the rack lock, as it is A) much more convenient, and B) not something you can just grab and yank on. On the other hand, if the aluminum racks are full, I'm SOL.


----------



## justdust (Jan 27, 2009)

Anyplace I've been, there are about 100 or so boards standing around and fewer than a dozen with any kind of lock at all on them...why would any thief bother snipping a lock? Thieves are lazy (that is why they have to steal).

But they are not slow. Don't think that just running in for a whiz does not give them enough time to snatch your stick. They are watching you go inside and your board is gone before you even find your fly!


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

A dude walking up in a wetsuit might be conspicuous in his presence, but someone wearing snow gear wouldn't raise any suspicion if he walked up to the rack and yanked the nicest setup he saw then headed out into the parking lot. The point is, get a lock. It's a minor investment to protect a major investment. As justdusst said, thieves are lazy. Why waste time on a locked board when there are plenty without locks to pilfer?


----------

